# Wasgau oder "der fliegende Einheimische"



## Moose (11. Oktober 2003)

Wuff, Spass hat's gemacht.
Der Schock sitzt allerdings noch in den Knochen.
Was für ein Stunt, was für ein fitter Schutzengel!!! 

@Einheimischer: mach' sowas bitte NIE WIEDER !!!

@Scotty23: Tausend Dank für die Fahrerei!

@Christina: Frauen-Team, wir kommen! Nächstes Mal mit Fully?!

@007ike: Super Begleitung, nächstes Mal mit funktionierender Kette und gerne mehr als 110Km!

@SuperMario: Du weisst schon, dass Du jetzt dazu gehörst!

nochmal @Einheimischer: Bitte PM an mich mit aktuellen Daten Deines Gesundheitszustandes, am besten stündlich!

AN ALLE: Jederzeit wieder! 
Lasst uns doch mal Pizza essen gehen (mit Anhang sprich Partner, Frau, Kind ...)!


----------



## Moose (11. Oktober 2003)

... vergessen habe ich Schnucki und Freund: Das war sehr nett, Euch endlich mal in vivo kennenzulernen.
Bis bald  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, ich bins der fliegende Einheimische 

Also zum ersten, ich werde so eine "Flugeinlage" nicht nochmal machen, für alle dies nich gesehen haben... tja Pech gehabt  
Zum zweiten, mein Gesundheitszustand, danke der Nachfrage übrigens, ich bin soweit wieder ok, hatte vorhin etwas Kopschmerz, den ich aber erfolgreich mit Paracetamol verjagen konnte. Gaaaaanz leichte Prellungen an den Rippen und an der Schulter, echt nix tragisches, gut ok... meine Knie sahen schon mal besser aus, aber so richtig hübsch waren die ja noch nie, etwas macht mir allerdings ein wenig Sorgen... ach ist bestimmt nix... ich seh halt ab und zu Leberwurstbrote, wo gar keine sind   
Ach übrigens kurzer Zustandsbericht von meinem Bike: Sattel erfolgreich repariert, Laufrad getauscht, Macke im Oberrohr überpinselt... also wieder voll fahrbereit  

So nun möchte ich noch Dank sprechen:

@moose und 007ike

für die schnelle Hilfe und die aufmunternden Worte nach meinem Sturz und danke auch dafür, dass Ihr solange bei mir geblieben seit und mir anschliesend einen Streckenposten geschickt habt.

@scotty23 und Christina 

ebenfalls 1000 Dank für den Hin- und Rücktransport nach Lemberg, ohne euch wär ich da nie hingekommen.

@Schnucki und Freund

auch euch beiden vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die nette Bekantschaft.

und natürlich bedanke ich mich auch bei allen anderen aus der Gruppe, für die nette Begleitung und den Spass, den es mir heute trotz meinem Maleur, mit euch gemacht hat, für mich war es ein gelungener Saisonabschluss und zugleich Start ins Wintertraining.

Das Pizzaessen finde ich eine tolle Idee, ich hoffe wir können das im laufe der nächten Woche bei einer entspannten Tour konkretisieren, ich verspreche auch, keine "Pizza Pfalz" zu essen  

In diesem Sinne auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen freut sich:

Euer fliegender Einheimischer


----------



## Moose (11. Oktober 2003)

Pizza Pfalz!? ... Da ist bestimmt gaaaaaaaanz viel Leberwurst drauf!?

... Was machst DU denn überhaupt schon wieder im Forum, und warum hast Du Dein Bike schon repariert? Ich erinnere Dich daran, dass Du vor ca. 6 Stunden flach auf dem Waldboden lagst, Dein Helm zertrümmert, der Stein auf den Du aufgeschlagen bist entzwei, Dein Bike min. 6 Meter weiter die Böschung runter!!!

Leg' Dich ins Bett, Mann, pack Dir Eis auf's Knie und die Birne und ruh' Dich aus, sonst machen wir Dich zu Leberwurst!!!

Tour nächste Woche: wo, wann???


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2003)

He Einheimischer, du hast doch nicht etwa den hier gemacht oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




jetzt hab ich mir das mit dem Rädertausch und dem Schlammgöttindate noch mal überlegt, aber jetzt wo du ne Macke im Rahmen hat, da kannst dus nun endgültig vergessen!! 

Dann mal gute Besserung!

Checker


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

> Leg' Dich ins Bett, Mann, pack Dir Eis auf's Knie und die Birne und ruh' Dich aus, sonst machen wir Dich zu Leberwurst!!!





> Tour nächste Woche: wo, wann???



Ja Mama, Du weisst Doch, wie im Wilden Westen: erst der Gaul und dann der Reiter  

Tour nächste Woche hmm... vieleicht könnte man mal den Wald da bei Kirkel, den von neulich mal erkunden wenn Ihr Lust habt, ich komme aber auch gern zu euch an die Uni... Tag und Uhrzeit überlass ich wie immer euch.

Ach ja natürlich muss ich mir erst nen neuen Helm besorgen, denn nach heute fahr ich wohl keinen Meter mehr ohne!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

@CheckerThePig

Danke,

ja so ähnlich war das, allerdings wars nicht mit dem Fully, mit diesem hätt ich den "Monsterdrop" locker gestanden  sondern mein Hardtail, also wir können noch ins Geschäft kommen


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

jetzt sei mal schön artig und geh' ins Bett!!

(ich verabschiede mich auch, ich muss um 9.00 Uhr schon wieder auf der Saar sitzen ...  )

Gute Nacht!


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2003)

@ Sturzheimlicher, ähm ich mein natürlich Einheimischer,
wenn du dein Hardtail schon so vergewaltigst, dann will ich ja erst gar nicht wissen, was du dann mit deinem -nicht so besonderen - Fully anstellst. Neenee, das Geschäft ist leider geplatzt!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

...und schlaft recht schön!


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

--- guten Morgäääääääähn!

... die ganze Nacht hatte ich es vor Augen!
Und immernoch kann uns keiner sagen, wie genau es passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

hätte ich doch nie die L-brote erwähnt
bin ich vielleicht sogar noch schuld am Abflug (Fett auf der Brille?)
konnt ja nicht ahnen, dass das die gleichen Ausmaße annimmt wie die Suche nach Deerk!!

Viele Grüße 

Vega970


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2003)

Hat wer Lust heut Nachmittag ne Runde zu drehn? So gegen halb 4?


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

He Leute,


ich muß jetzt mal was loswerden, von der flugshow mal abgesehen, war`s ne super sache und es hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch allen zusammen zu fahren. immer wieder!

@ einheimischer, echter freak, mir gefriert jedesmal aufs neue das blut wenn ich an diesen abgang denke, zum glück ist es so glimpflich ausgegangen. nochmals gute besserung, obwohl du schon nach der nächsten tour fragst, kann also nicht wirklich schlimm gewesen sein, mal so nen kurzen kock out 

@ moose, das mir der kette hat mich schon etwas nervös gemacht, denn ganz alleine hätte es nicht diesen spaß gemacht die sache zu ende zu bringen, wobei dann das lied wieder gepaßt hat, ach ja, um sieben hätten wir grubenlampen gebraucht! ja, und da die 110km so easy waren in eurer begleitung gerne mehr 
Mittwoch 16 uhr ginge bei mir für den test, hab es mir mal eingetragen, solltest du da keine zeit haben, laß es mich wissen

die pizza idee ist klasse! ich liebe pizza, habt ihr da auch schon eine anlaufstelle???

 

Aber leider, leider ist der nächste sonntag für die geplante St.Wendel Tour für mich schwierig, meine Mama hat da geburtstag. Vielleicht wäre aber samstag eine alternative? da wäre das kein problem?


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hi,
> 
> hätte ich doch nie die L-brote erwähnt
> ...



Hahahahahahahahha!!

Nein, vega970, die "Leberwurst-Sache" hat uns köstlich amüsiert. 
Als wir an die Verpflegung-Stationen kamen war da aber nie Leberwurst, was uns zu dem Verdacht geführt hat, dass Eure Gruppe das alles schon aufgefuttert oder sich die Trinkblasen damit gefüllt haben muss.
Mit dem Sturz des Einheimischen kann es natürlich zusammenhängen: er war so verstört, dass keine Leberwurstbrote gab ... 
In Gedanken war er dann auf 





Wie war's denn bei Euch? Alle die grosse Runde gefahren?


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *Hat wer Lust heut Nachmittag ne Runde zu drehn? So gegen halb 4? *



@CheckerThePig:
Ich würde ja so gerne, vor allem bei dem WETTER!
Ich muss allerdings noch ein zweites Mal rudern heute. Evtl. bin ich zwar bis 16.00 Uhr fertig, aber ich glaube, mein Hintern wird es mir danken, wenn ich heute nicht radfahre!


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *
> Mittwoch 16 uhr ginge bei mir für den test, hab es mir mal eingetragen, solltest du da keine zeit haben, laß es mich wissen
> 
> ...



Mittwoch 16.00 Uhr ist spitze!
In Sachen Pizzeria kenne ich mich hier leider nicht aus, aber vielleicht gibt es da Fachleute!?

Wenn Deine Mutter ihren Geburtstag nicht verlegen will, dann verlegen wir halt unsere Tour!
Samstag wäre bei mir okay, allerdings Abfahrt 14.00 Uhr von hier aus frühestens (mit dem Zug bin ich aber schnell in St.Wendel, Tozzi könnte vielleicht den Einheimischen abholen und Scotty23 und Christina sind ja autorisiert - äh - motorisiert!). Wenn man dann in St.Wendel um 15.00 Uhr losfährt, dann reicht es ja noch für eine 3 Stunden Tour, oder?

You can count on me (weather permitting!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

ja super,

15 uhr ist ne gute zeit, dann sammeln wir mal interssenten und los gehts.
pizzamäßig kenne ich mich in SB nicht os aus, aber hier kennt ja jeder irgendjemand der jemand kennt der helfen kann


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Samstag is für mich auch kein Problem und falls Tozzi nicht kann, dann komme ich auch mit dem Zug, über Homburg geht das ohne Probleme.
Nochmal zu meinem Unfall, heute Nacht, als so langsam die Erinnerungen wieder kamen  fiel mir plötzlich wieder ein, dass da ein Leberwurstbrot auf dem Trail lag... WER WAR DAS ???  

@CheckerthePig

ich würd ja gern, aber heute stehen bei mir "Höfflichkeitsbesuche" bei der Verwandschaft auf dem Programm *würg* aber muss sein, sorry.

Gruß,

Der unsanft gelandete Einheimische.


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

Das gibt's ja gar nicht! Das ist ja sau-gefährlich!!!

Da würde ich mich mal an die Leberwurstbrotunfallversicherung wenden, vielleicht haften die ja? 
Ich würde es auf alle Fälle bei der Leberwurstbrotpolizei anzeigen!
@Einheimischer: 
Denkst Du, das Leberwurstbrot war im vollen Besitz seiner geistigen Kräfte? Nicht das es noch mildernde Umstände bekommt ... .
War es überhaupt volljährig???
Alkoholtest hat ja wahrscheinlich keinen Wert mehr ... .
Vielleicht war es vorbestraft ...

Sachen gibt's!


----------



## vega970 (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

wenn ich das alles so lese geht's euch ja wieder so richtig gut.
Gestern vor der halle wart Ihr ja nicht so gesprächig, kann ich auch
verstehen ...........Rad und zwei  noch fehlende Biker vermisst, da macht man sich schon seine Gedanken.

Außer den L-Broten gibt es in den Pfälzer Wäldern noch die Elwetritsche. Kirkler die am rande des Pfälzer Waldes wohnen müssten die kennen.
Vielleicht waren die das mit den L-b. (Ich trau mich das schon garnicht
mehr auszusprechen).


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

L.B. ist eine super Abkürzung!!!

Was für Strecken seid Ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

Kann man wohl auch als Haustiere halten?

Hier noch ein hilfreicher Tip: Sollten einmal aus Unachtsamkeit einige der wertvollen Tiere entweichen, stellen Sie sich am Besten um Mitternacht mit einem grossen Kartoffelsack, einer starken Laterne und dreizehn Flaschen Pfälzer Wein (Auslese!) auf eine belebte Strassenkreuzung. Durch andauerndes lautes, "gluck-gluck-gluck, gluck-gluck-gluck, gluck-gluck-gluck" werden die Dritschen bis zum Morgengrauen angelockt und können dann mittels des weit aufgehaltenen Sackes mühelos eingefangen werden.


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

"Elwetridsche ( lat= Bestialis Palatinensis) ist das pfälzische Fabelwesen und ein Artverwandter des bayrischen Wolperdinger. 

Eine in der Evolution wohl einzigartige Vermischung aus Enten, Bachstelzen, Hühnern, Raben und Elfen hat sich bis in unsere Zeit halten können, obwohl sich die Pfälzer seit Jahrhunderten zusammenrotten, um das überaus schmackhafte Tier zu fangen.
Die Elwetridsche ist ein wenig menschlich, frech, sensibel, sehr scheu und mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Die ausschließlich in der Pfalz beheimatete Vogelart ist nicht nur äußerst selten, sondern auch ganz und gar nicht ungefährlich."

*AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, hätte ich das mal gewusst, dann wäre ich nicht ohne Sack und Laterne 110 km durch den Pfälzer Wald geradelt!!!*


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

ich hätte da mal ein problem?

irgendwie "schläft" mir heute eine extremität nach der anderen ein. ich hab schon etliche l.b.´s verdrückt, sogar ne Bestialis Palatinensis vom chinamann gegessen, alles ohne wirkung, liegts vielleicht am calcium mangel?????

zum thema hunger, das war gestern abend schon wahnsinn, meine freundin konnte mich nur durch schnell besorgtes futter davon abhalten, dass ich nicht anfange sie zu verspachteln.

ich muß jetzt ein lecker weizenbier trinken! genau das mach ich jetzt! 

 

(natürlich alkoholfrei!)


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

@moose

es waren 108km


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

wobei es von uns wohl keiner genau weiß, du ohne kilometerzähler und meiner defekt?

was machen wir wenn es nur 107 km waren? oder doch 111 km.

nächstes mal hat jemand einen bc 1200 dabei, sehr zuverlässig das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

Hahahahahahaha!!!
BC 1200!!!

Ich werde mal die Köllner fragen, ob die genau gemessen haben ...

Dass Deine Extremitäten einschlafen ist komisch. Könnte mit einem zu hohen Muskeltonus/ Verspannung zu tun haben, könnte auch nervale Ermüdung sein. Wenn Du Dir mal ausrechnest, wie oft Deine motorischen Nerven (= die Nerven, die die Muskeln innervieren, also durch elektrische Impulse zur Kontraktion veranlassen [kann ich Dir bei einem alkoholfreien Apfelschorle mal näher erklären])  "genervt" haben, dann könnte man das schon verstehen?! Mach mal Google Suche nach "nervaler Ermüdung" oder so ... .

Das mit dem Essen ist normal! Am besten direkt weiter trainieren, am besten volle Rotze (das war ein Scherz (!), aber das musste ich heute machen!), dann hast Du keine Zeit für Hunger ... .
Die Idee mit der Freundin war doch auch nicht so schlecht, oder?

Mineralstoffmangel? Könnte auch sein ... .


----------



## scotty23 (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

so nach dem ich gestern Abend nur noch
für Extremcauching (nach zwei etwas größeren
Tellern Nudeln, zwar keine Alb Gold Nudeln aber 
trotzdem sehr lecker) zu gebrauchen war weile
ich nur wieder unter den lebenden.


Ja und was sage ich jetzt????
Hm schade war viel zu schnell vorbei. Wenn ich das 
gegen Ende der Strecke vielleicht etwas anders
gesehen habe so lag das bestimmt nur an den fehlenden 
L-B's.

Eigentlich müssten wir die Strecke nächsten Samstag gerade
noch einmal fahren, war echt klasse.


Für Pizza bin ich natürlich auch zu haben  
Und nächsten Samstag sollte auch klar gehen, fahrtechnisch 
können wir uns ja noch abstimmen.

@Einheimischer
Deinen Sattel repariert???? Ich wusste ja dass Du gut stricken
oder auch gut häkeln kannst aber diesen Sattel reparieren???
Hast Du die Nase etwa mit einem langen Tacker wieder drangetacker???
Wenn ja dann Vorsicht beim testen Oder vielleicht Zweikomponenten-
Grubenkleber benutzt??? 
Na ja ich werde es bestimmt erfahren!


Tschüß


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

... ich werde vorsichtshalber mal einen Ersatz-Sattel für ihn mitnehmen!!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

Guten Abend,

@vega970

ja sorry stimmt, besonders gesprächig war ich nicht, aber mir war gerade nicht so dannach, es war weniger wegen meinem kaputten Material, sondern eher die Entäuschung, das ich nicht hatte fertig fahren können und dann waren da noch die Sachen die Du bereits angesprochen hast 2 Biker noch unterwegs und mein Rad war auch noch nicht da, hat sich ja zum Glück alles aufgeklärt, also nochmal sorry, war nix gegen Dich  
Ach und ja ja ich kenn die Elwetridsche, die hatte ich auch schon in Verdacht, wegen dem L.-B.  

@moose

coole Signatur  

@007ike

mein Tacho ist bei 74,85 km stehen geblieben, hilft Dir auch nicht weiter oder?


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

Wollen wir den Plan mit dem Pizza-Essen mal konkretisieren? (... ich glaube, ich habe Hunger!) 
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Ihr alle mal Eure besseren Hälften fragt und dann einen Termin-Vorschlag einreicht ... - schriftlich (hier?)!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

WAS Ihr zweifelt an meinen Bastelfähigkeiten... 

Also eigentlich sieht er doch wieder ganz gut aus oder:







Ich hab halt den Bezug entfernt, ein bischen Polsterung weggeschnitten, dann ein Loch gebort, das ganze dann wieder mit dem Gestell verschraubt, Polsterung neu aufgefüllt, Bezug neu verklebt, fertig  






Ich hoffe es hält, macht auf jeden Fall einen stabilen Eindruck, eigentlich stabiler als  vorher, dafür ist er jetzt mindestens 2 Gramm schwerer


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe das mit der Schraube als Spass gemeint!!!
Du Schrauber!

Sehr gut gelungen!
Wow!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

Danke,

Du weisst doch aus Spass wird manchmal Ernst, was in diesem Fall ja als positiv zu werten wäre, vorrausgesetzt es hält und wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm, war ne Sache von 5 Minuten, also Danke für den Tip


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

... auf "die Idee" wärst Du sicher auch alleine gekommen.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wo Du das Mehrgewicht wieder wett machst? 2 Gramm!!? Du könntest etwas Lack abschmirgeln oder ohne Luft in den Reifen fahren ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (12. Oktober 2003)

> WAS Ihr zweifelt an meinen Bastelfähigkeiten...



Nicht wirklich, aber so ne klitze kleine Unterlagsscheibe....
unter der Schraube...


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *
> 
> Nicht wirklich, aber so ne klitze kleine Unterlagsscheibe....
> unter der Schraube... *



Jep, da muss noch eine Unterlagsscheibe rein (vielleicht aus Titanium?)


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

... da ist eine drunter, die ist nur so klein, das man sieh nicht sieht, ich hatte gerade keine andere zur Hand, wird aber noch durch eine etwas größere ersetzt, allerdings macht das dann 2,5 Gramm Mehrgewicht.


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)




----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

Respekt,

jetzt weiß ich wo ich meine zerstörten sättel hinbringen kann 

zur pizza

das ist terminlich mit meiner besseren hälfte so ne sache ( wieso sind die anderen hälften immer die besseren?????? ) da es zur zeit schwierig ist mit ihrer ausbildung, das geht dann meist spontan, daher macht mal was aus, wir (oder ich ) werden uns wenns paßt drann hängen.

was sagt ihr denn dazu dass "unsere" fußballmädels weltmeisterinnen sind? ich fand das spiel echt stark, vor allem die kämpfen richtig und laufen sich bald zu tode ( im vergleich zu "unseren" herren )

@einheimischer
mit was hast du die polsterung wieder hergestellt, ich mein, nicht das es da jetzt einen schwachpunkt gibt


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

> mit was hast du die polsterung wieder hergestellt, ich mein, nicht das es da jetzt einen schwachpunkt gibt



da musste ein Stück Moosgummi herhalten und da ich nur sehr sehr selten auf den vorderen 2cm des Sattels sitze, ist auch nicht mit Komforteinbussen zu rechnen.
Zu den Fussballdamen  

Tja, Terminvereinbarungen mit der besseren (ja warum eigentlich...) Hälfte sind immer so ne Sache, ich konnte Ihr wenigstens ein evtl. übernächstes Wochenende entlocken, da Sie diesen Samstag Geburstag hat... oh Shit womit meine Zusage für Samstag dann Geschichte wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

... na dann sollten wir vielleicht die Exkursion nach St.Wendel auch verschieben? 
Denn Geburtstage von besseren oder gleichguten oder schlechteren Hälften nicht mit eben dieser zu verbringen gibt einen Haufen Minuspunkte, oder?


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

das ist heiß den geburtstag der besseren hälfte vergessen! 

mal sehen was so die anderen hälten so meinen

wäre aber schade wenn es dieses wochenende nicht funktioniert   

bei mir sind die kommenden wochenende fast alle schon mit meinem 2. hobby gebucht, aber mal sehen, denn die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2003)

So, ihr faulen Säcke, sind dann zu 2t den Felsenpfad und ne andre Strecke dann noch abgefahren...


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

@CheckerThePig:
Ääähmmmmmmmmm!
Ich erinnere Dich, dass wir gestern mehr als nur ein Felsenwegchen gefahren sind!


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2003)

ach die paar meter gestern....


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

na ja, nicht direkt vergessen, halt nur nicht mehr so direkt drann gedacht  Ihr könnt ja auch ohne mich am Samstag fahren, ich hoffe doch, dass sich das dann irgendwann wiederholt oder 007ike?
Und ja, moose aus dem Minuspunktebereich kommt man so schnell nicht wieder raus, da hast nix mehr zu


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

ich meine es waren so 3 felsenwegchen, wenn ihr damit die single trails meint, oder moment, die hoch müßte man auch mitzählen und ich glaub da mindestens noch eins bergab, oder......

kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern 

muß ins bett

nacht


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *das ist heiß den geburtstag der besseren hälfte vergessen!
> 
> mal sehen was so die anderen hälten so meinen
> ...



Natürlich wäre es schade, wenn es vor Weihnachten dann gar nicht mehr klappt. Fände es aber wichtig, dass der Einheimische mitkommt (der macht so tolle Stunts!).


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2003)

noch nachtrag vor bett,

kann man unendlich oft wiederholen


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

> Natürlich wäre es schade, wenn es vor Weihnachten dann gar nicht mehr klappt. Fände es aber wichtig, dass der Einheimische mitkommt (der macht so tolle Stunts!).




hey, nix da mit tollen Stunts, mir gehen die Schrauben aus! 
hab übrigens gerade einen neuwertigen WCS Laufradsatz für 72 Euro ersteigert Neupreis 350  dazu noch 145 Gramm leichter als mein alter, wobei die 2,5 Gramm Sattelmehrgewicht wieder egalisiert wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich werde mich auch mal verabschieden ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Ich werde mich auch mal verabschieden ... .
> 
> 
> ...



He Mose, ich glaub DU alleine bist an Derreks Verschwinden schuld... Nun auch schon ganz im Deerstil!!!


----------



## tozzi (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
Ihr müden Marathonkrieger.Während Ihr heute auf der faulen Haut gelegen seid, bin ich die Rodalben-Runde gefahren.War echt super bei diesem Wetter !
Bin am Samstag natürlich mit von der Partie. Falls es sich Einheimischer doch noch anders überlegt, nehme ich ihn natürlich mit !


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

ach tozzi, ich würd doch soooo gerne, aber wie moose schon sagte, die Geburtstage der "besseren Hälften" sollte man mit den selbigen verbringen, sonst gibt das mächtig Ärger, trotzdem Danke für das Angebot.

Gruß,

Eh. (sleepless in Kirkel)


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin auch mal wieder online, jedenfalls zu den üblichen Geschäftszeiten . Bin auch für St. Wendel am Samstag zu haben, da könnte ich auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, im Zweifelsfall auch zwei (der Golf, das Raumwunder! ).
Was die Pizza-Geschichte angeht, so würde ich einen Freitagabend vorschlagen, das boykottiert dann vielleicht nicht sämtliche anderen privaten Wochenendpläne. Muss ja nicht dieser sein, wie wäre es mit dem 24.10.? In SB ist das "Fellini" sehr zu empfehlen, kennt das jemand? Ist am Rand des Nauwieser Viertels, in der Nähe der LVA. Nicht ganz billig, aber super lecker und riesige Portionen. Also genau das richtige für uns, da wir ja jetzt so lange auf die L-b verzichten mussten und bestimmt alle noch ganz ausgezehrt sind.  
Grüße und vielleicht bis Mittwoch,

Christina


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Meinetwegen können wir auch diesen Freitag schon Pizza essen!
"Fellini" habe ich auch schon von gehört. Mein Diplomarbeitsbetreuer hat alle seine Diplomanden dorthin mal eingeladen - ich bin aber nicht hin, weil auf Diät! 
Soll aber echt gut sein!!!
 
Also wenn Christina kann am Samstag, dann würde ich auch vorschlagen, dass wir bei gutem Wetter nach St.Wendel fahren (das muss man ausnutzen, wenn Christina sagt sie hat Zeit!!!).
@Einheimischer: wir beide können dann ja unter der Woche nochmal da hin  !


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin,

der 24.10.03 würde mir auch zusagen ebenso das
Fellini das ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen kann is 
echt lecker !


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

diesen freitag zum pizza spachteln könnte sogar wirklich funktionieren! 

wenn samstag bei euch hin haut, dann los, freue mich schon und gehe gedanklich schon alle möglichen strecken durch. ich hoffe ich kann mich für eine entscheiden 

das wetter soll passen, wobei die voraussage von montag auf samstag zuweilen nicht wirklich exakt ist, aber wie immer will see!

und wenn moose und einheimischer mal die woche über kommen wollen, feier ich mal ein paar überstunden ab und komme mit, könnte dann sogar einheimischer von limbach aus mit nach wnd nehmen, hat er nur eine zugfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

24.10. ist auch gut.
@Scotty23: kannst Du eigentlich am Samstag mit?


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Uuuuh, das klingt ja so, als ob ich nie Zeit hätte!   Falsch! Die Diss ist weg, meine bessere (?) Hälfte kriegt gerade Examenspanik und macht sich deshalb Lernstress, also hab ich suuuper viel Zeit. Theoretisch jedenfalls...  
Ich werde dich dann am Samstag einsammeln. Meine Teilnahme am Mittwoch hängt leider stark davon ab, ob mein Chef mich kurz vor vier noch mit Beschlag belegt oder nicht!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Mittwoch??? 
Am Mittwoch fährt 007ike seine 95%, willst Du da mit machen???


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2003)

Jep Samstag sollte bei mir klappen


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

das wäre cool, dann bin ich nicht so alleine, aber ihr müßt mir dann schon gespräch halten, dann mit maske redet es sich nicht gut.


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2003)

und ich vergaß natürlich können da auch noch
mindestens zwei Leute mitfahren, man müßte eigentlich
mal versuchen wieviel Räder/Leute in mein Auto
passen 

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *Jep Samstag sollte bei mir klappen *



Sehr schön!


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Nein, natürlich nicht, sorry, Missverständnis!! Ich lese gerade mit Rekordgeschwindigkeit sämtliche Mails und Threads, die ich in 2 Wochen Urlaub verpasst habe, und dabei hab ich wohl den Mittwochtermin für eine allgemeine Verabredung zum Biken gehalten. 'tschuldigung!   Habe nicht vor, mir von der Reiseleitung wieder das Ohr durchlöchern zu lassen.
@007ike: Viel Spass beim Leiden!
Was die Pizza angeht, so bleib ich beim 24.10. Kommender Freitag ist bei mir schlecht, familiäre Verpflichtungen sozusagen.


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

@ALLE: Sollen wir den 24.10. dann als Pizza Tag mal festhalten? Könnt Ihr bitte alle Eure Hälften (ob besser oder nicht) fragen und für diesen Termin festnageln?

@Christina:
Wie wäre es heute mit einer Runde laufen?


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Nein, natürlich nicht, sorry, Missverständnis!! Ich lese gerade mit Rekordgeschwindigkeit sämtliche Mails und Threads, die ich in 2 Wochen Urlaub verpasst habe, und dabei hab ich wohl den Mittwochtermin für eine allgemeine Verabredung zum Biken gehalten. 'tschuldigung!   Habe nicht vor, mir von der Reiseleitung wieder das Ohr durchlöchern zu lassen.
> @007ike: Viel Spass beim Leiden!
> Was die Pizza angeht, so bleib ich beim 24.10. Kommender Freitag ist bei mir schlecht, familiäre Verpflichtungen sozusagen. *



Naja, ich muss ja gestehen, dass Christina als allererste Versuchsperson echt so einiges durchmachen musste ... .
Sie ist die einzige, die den Eingangstest 3 mal gemacht hat ... .
Seither bin ich mit dem Ohrendurchlöchern aber auch ein wenig besser geworden!


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

stimmt,

bekomme es kaum mit, und das öhrchen wird auch nicht blau, man merkt da schon den unterschied zwischen mann und frau 

(ich meine als ohrlochstecher, nicht wahr domme )


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

> Naja, ich muss ja gestehen, dass Christina als allererste Versuchsperson echt so einiges durchmachen musste ... .



ich glaube jetzt zu wissen warum die arme 3 mal rann mußte, die ärtze, genau! sie hat denen so gut gefallen, wegen ekg und so.....
da mußte sie öfters kommen


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Hm, ich glaube, es lag eher daran, dass meine Schwellenwertbestimmung nicht so wirklich eindeutig war!   Und irgendwann spielte auch noch das Spiro-Gerät verrückt.  Aber ich kann alle zukünftigen Probanden beruhigen, der Zustand meines Ohrs war durchaus im vertretbaren Bereich, und sollte es etwas strapaziert ausgesehen haben, so lag es nicht an der zarten Behandlung durch die Testleitung, sondern eher an der Häufigkeit der Einstiche.
Ich werde mich also gerne nächstes Jahr wieder quälen lassen, selbst wenn ich dann dafür Geld lassen muss!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

So nun ich auch mal wieder, Freitag 24.10. als "Pizzatermin" im Felini hört sich gut an, bei uns geht das. Ich bin zwar schon ein bischen traurig, dass ich am Samstag nicht mit euch fahren kann, aber andererseits hat so ein Geburtstag von und mit der besseren Hälfte ja auch was  auf das Angebot bei passendem Wetter unter der Woche nochmal nach St. Wendel zu fahren, komme ich natürlich gerne zurück, Ihr seid echt nett, vielen Dank.

Ich möchte auch schon mal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass am 5. Dezember in Kirkel wieder die alljährliche Nikolaus MTB-Tour stattfindet, ich bin diese schonmal mitgefahren und werde dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei sein. Ich hoffe, dass Ihr auch Lust dazu habt, es ist ja noch ne Weile hin, ich werde dann zu gegebener Zeit noch einen extra Thread dafür aufmachen, nur damit Ihr schonmal planen könnt.


----------



## Schnucki (13. Oktober 2003)

Ein herzliches Tach auch erst mal an alle Mitstreiter vom Samstag!!!!

Freut mich zu lesen, dass es Euch allen wieder gut geht. Ihr hatte ja trotz der Strapatzen schon wieder einen extremen Mitteilungsbedarf: 3 ganze Seiten seit Samstag - Wow!!! 

Ich konnte Samstag Abend nicht mal mehr den kleinen Finger heben    

@ moose & alle anderen: 
Danke, Danke, das Vergnügen des Kennnenlernens lag ganz auf unserer Seite  Bin schon ganz traurig, dass ich nicht im Saarland wohne und nicht öfter bei Euren Touren dabei sein kann.

Werde aber zusammen mit Slohmo den Winter über ganz doll für unser Team trainieren, damit solch tollen Strecken auch zeitlich bei uns im Rahmen bleiben. Man oh man, tat mir mein Popo nach 9 Stunden weh. Hatte übrigens 113 Km auf dem Tacho mit ca. 2350 Hm. Sind aber beim letzten Hammer-Trail den Chicken Way gefahren. Wir sind halt nach 108 Km zu echten chicks mutiert.

(@ moose & christina:  Was haltet Ihr übrigens von Team Namen wie Trail Chicks / Bitches / Witches oder oder Saar Trail Chicks!? Zu vulgär oder geht noch ???)

Was mich allerdings erstaunt: No Problems with my muscles - no musclecat    anyway - bin also schon auf dem richtigen Weg 

@Einheimischer: 
Bin froh, dass Du so schnell wieder oben auf bist und natürlich an nichts anderes denkst, als die Gewichtsoptimierung Deines Bikes -damit kann man dann auch die Flugphase verlängern - und die nächste Biketour. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, entstand dieses kleine Malör nur, weil das Bike zu schwer und Dein Speed einen Tacken zu langsam war, um à la Wade Simmons, Dave Watson & Co über den Schotterweg in 4 Meter Höhe einen one Hand no Foot Jump hinzulegen und sicher wieder auf dem nächsten Singel Trail Down Hill  mit 40% Gefälle zu landen -  Du kleiner Frorider Du     

Kannst Dich mal mit Slohmo meinen Freund und !!!.beste Hälfte !!! zusammen tun. Der zeigt Dir dann, wie man mit der absoluten Mindestgeschwindigkeit die Downhill-Strecke in Bad Wildbad runter fährt. Das ist wie bei  Saar Wars: rechts, links, oben, unten - von allen Seiten flitzen dann so kleine Lord Helmchens an Dir vorbei     

In diesem Sinne:  

*Fall with grace & ride like a devil*

Liebe Grüße
Schnucki


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... die haben mindestens genauso viel Humor!!!
Chicks finde ich klasse, witches auch (das Bike-Witch-Project ist auch ein Kurzfilm, den Christina und ich schon lange drehen wollen, das Drehbuch ist auch schon fertig (liegt zwar noch in meinem Grosshirn, aber ...)). Für bitch bin ich nicht zu haben! Da bin ich zu lieb dafür!!!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... ach ja, wir haben hier nämlich einen Blair Witch Trail/ Weg, da hängen so Dinger in den Bäumen ...


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Ja, das mit den Trail Chicks gefällt mir auch! Dann muss Mike halt doch als Maike an den Start ....


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... ach was, wir sind dann einfach eine Sparte des "Saarwars and the army of köln" Teams. 
The three witches frei nach Shakespeares Macbeth: 

Act 1 Scene 1
A desolate place 
Thunder and lightning. Enter three witches (Chritina, Schnucki, Moose)

"When shall we three meet again?
In thunder, lightning, or in rain?"
"When the hurly-burly's done,
When the battle is lost, and won" (sie meint wohl einen Marathon!?)
"That will be ere the set of sun"
"Where the place" (sie meint wohl: welcher Marathon als nächstes?!)
"Upon the heath" (hört sich nicht nach Pfälzer Wald an ...)
"There to meet with Macbeth" (ok, die Jungs sind auch dabei ...)
"I come, Graymalkin" (jep, ich bin auch dabei!)
"Anon" (heisst soviel wie "sofort")

FAIR IS FOUL, AND FOUL IS FAIR, 
HOVER THROUGH THE FOG AND FILTHY AIR
(das muss wohl bedeuten, wir sollen alle dem Einheimischen nachziehen und es mit dem fliegen probieren!!!)

Yippieh!!!
Ich wusste doch, dass ich Macbeth eines Tages verstehen würde!!!


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2003)

Ja, am Samstag wäre ich auch dabei in St. Wendel. Ich hätte auch (nur noch dieses Wochenende) das perfekte Auto: ein Seat Alhambra (wer das nicht kennt: baugleich mit VW Sharan / Ford Galaxy)
Wäre also absolut kein Thema zu fahren. Wäre vielleicht auch möglich, bei mir alle Fahrräder reinzustellen und der Rest fährt in nem PKW.

Das Pizzaessen am 24. lass ich jedenfalls ausfallen. 
Ist doch Semestereröffnungsfeier, und da bin ich (voll) dabei

Stefan


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Pandur!
... oder sollte ich Luke Skywalker zu Dir sagen? 
Das mit dem Auto ist eine klasse Idee. Wir werden Deinem Vater auch nichts davon erzählen, okay!?


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Wenn das mit dem "Beamen" bis dahin klappt, dann seid Ihr natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen, mit uns nach nach St.Wendel zu fahren und eine Woche später mit uns Pizza Essen zu gehen!!!


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2003)

Genau. Pandur ist der, der immer einen Ständer hat. lol.
Und mein Vater darf das mit dem Auto wissen. Immerhin hat der ja meines ausgeliehen....


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Wer Dein Bergamont nicht kennt könnte das jetzt echt falsch verstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

Ohne Worte:      

@Schnucki

Ja ich muss mein Bike leichter machen, unter 10 Kilo sollte reichen um eine ausreichend lange Flugphase hinzubekommen, allerdings wird das schwierig, denn ich plane z.Zt. in meine Satteltasche einen Fallschirm zu integrieren natürlich mit Lenkerauslösung in Verbindung eines "Jumpseat", also eine Raketengetriebene Sattelstützen-Flite SLR Kombi, das wiegt natürlich einiges, aber dafür kann ich getrennt von meinem Bike, länger fliegen und ich muss nicht immer diese "No Hand two Knees Head to Stone" Technik anwenden, erste Test`s verliefen jedoch leider negativ, da sich L.b. nicht wirklich als Treibstoff für die "Rocketseatpost" taugen!  

@moose

ACT II SCENE II. The same.

Macbeth.
I have done the deed. Didst thou not hear a noise?? (meinte er mein Bike das den Abhang runter purzelte?)

Lady Macbeth .
I heard the owl scream and the crickets cry. (Das waren mit Sicherheit die Elwedritsche)

@Pandur



> Genau. Pandur ist der, der immer einen Ständer hat. lol.


  


Viele Grüße aus Kirkel nach Köln


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Act 1 Scene 1
> A desolate place
> *


Aha, das spielt also in deiner Bude, jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden.  


> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *"When the hurly-burly's done,
> *


Ja, so kommt mir diese Keilerei am Start auch manchmal vor...


> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *"Upon the heath" (hört sich nicht nach Pfälzer Wald an ...)
> *


Wieso, einiges von dem, was ich am Samstag niedergemäht habe, sah durchaus nach Heide aus! 

Angesichts dieser literarisch wertvollen Parallelen bin ich dann auch dafür, das Wort "witches" im Team-Namen zu platzieren. Wenn dann noch jemand eine Helmkamera anschleppt, steht auch der Produktion des passenden Videos nichts mehr im Wege. 
  Euch ist aber klar, dass es dann zukünftig keine Pizza, sondern Haggis gibt, was wiederum verdammt nah an Leberwurst herankommt!  
Was Sportwissenschaftler alles so in ihrer Freizeit lesen .. unglaublich!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

@Christina:
Ich bin eben nicht die typische Sportstudentin!! Weder blond noch blöd (sorry Schnucki, Du bist zwar blond, aber auch nicht blöd!!!) 

Meine Bude ist kein "desolate place"! Eher deep space nine!

Haggis !!!
:kotz:
Das ist SCHLIMMER als Leberwurst!!!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> @moose
> 
> ...



Act II Scene II

Macbeth: When?
Lady Macbeth: Now.
Macbeth: *As I descended?* 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Natürlich ist deine Bude Deep Space Nine, ansonsten hätten wir ja auch gar keinen Platz, um neben den ganzen Bikes und Biketeilen noch MacBeth in der Marathon-Version zu inszenieren!  
Was den Haggis angeht: das Zeug schmiert wenigstens keiner aufs Brot und verzehrt es zum Frühstück. Ansonsten stimm ich dir zu, der Ekelfaktor ist deutlich höher als bei L-b! :kotz:


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Haggis [Scot.] = in Kalbs- oder Hammelmagen gekochtes Gericht aus Herz, Lunge, Leber, Nierenfett und Hafermehl

laut dict.leo.org. Lecker, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... @Christina:
Du wirst lachen, aber in good old Scotland verdrücken die das wirklich zum Frühstück!!! Habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen :kotz:!!!!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... diesen desoltaten Raum hier verlassen.

KA am OSP steht auf dem Programm (die Überstetzung kann evtl. Christina leisten ...?), danach muss tozzi wieder Test fahren und danach reicht es vielleicht wirklich noch für eine Blair-Witch Laufrunde (Taschenlampe).

Schreibt was Schönes, damit ich heute Nacht was zu lesen habe.

(... und wie Captain Oates angeblich gesagt hat als er Scotts Zelt verlassen hat und nie mehr zurückgekehrt ist: "... I may be gone some time!")


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

hmmmm lecker: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :kotz: 

Also ich finde, dieses Zitat:"When the hurly-burly's done,
When the battle's lost and Won", müsste dann unbedingt auf euer Trikot!


----------



## Christina (13. Oktober 2003)

Da ich ja für solche Aufgaben wie Abkürzungsverzeichnisse (und auch Abbildungs-, Tabellen- und sonstige Verzeichnisse  ) jetzt wahnsinnig qualifiziert bin, hier die Erläuterung:
KA = Kraftausdauer (da wären die meisten jetzt noch selbst drauf gekommen)
OSP = Olympia-Stützpunkt - ja, so was tolles haben wir hier! Komplett im Glaskasten, hat so etwas von Aquarium, wenn man von außen reinschaut ("Kuck mal Mami, die putzigen Ruderer trainieren wieder auf den Ergometern!").  
Na dann viel Spaß nach dem Motto "Jugend (??) trainiert für Olympia". Lass deine Beine leben!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Da ich ja für solche Aufgaben wie Abkürzungsverzeichnisse (und auch Abbildungs-, Tabellen- und sonstige Verzeichnisse  ) jetzt wahnsinnig qualifiziert bin, hier die Erläuterung:
> KA = Kraftausdauer (da wären die meisten jetzt noch selbst drauf gekommen)
> OSP = Olympia-Stützpunkt - ja, so was tolles haben wir hier! Komplett im Glaskasten, hat so etwas von Aquarium, wenn man von außen reinschaut ("Kuck mal Mami, die putzigen Ruderer trainieren wieder auf den Ergometern!").
> Na dann viel Spaß nach dem Motto "Jugend (??) trainiert für Olympia". Lass deine Beine leben! *



Ich will nicht nach Olympia, das würde mir die ganze Marathon-Saison versauen!!!
Meine Beine sind schon kaputt!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... dann habe ich tozzi hoffentlich verkabelt, aufgezäumt, ins Ohr gestochen und das Ergometer auf Vollautomatik eingestellt.
An der Sportmedizin gibt es nämlich auch einen Internet-fähigen Rechner!!!


----------



## SLOHMO (13. Oktober 2003)

... vielen Dank Einheimischer, jetzt geht es mir wie dem "" nämlich gar nicht mehr so gut ...

Musste mich doch jetzt auch mal hier einmischen,
denn ich kann Eure Diskussionen gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Ob ich jetzt "upon the heath", im Pfälzer Wald oder sonstwo war, kann ich echt nicht sagen, fühlte mich meistens eher wie "lost in space" und die wirklich einzige Frage die mich ab Kilometer 12 beschäftigte, war: "sein, oder nicht sein" !!!
Also "RESPEKT" an Alle, vor allen Dingen, wenn ich so Eure Routenvorschläge für den "Tag danach" lese.
Aber wir kommen wieder, vieleicht ja schon bald - hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und Lust auf mehr ...

Kurzer Exkurs zum Teamnamen:
Bin für "TRAIL WITCHES" and friends, so hätten wir auch eine Daseins und Mitfahrberechtigung


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

ja was habt ihr denn gegen haggis?
na gut ich mag es auch nicht, bin kein innereienfreak, muß moose aber mal da unterstützen, hab auch schon schotten und solche die sich dafür hielten, das zeug zum frühstück frühstücken sehen!

ansonsten hab ich mir im geiste schon eine strecke für samstag zusammengestellt, wenn das wetter gut ist, werde ich sie donnerstag ausprobieren  freu  (ist auch McBeth tauglich)

werde heute das erste mal spinning machen ! bin schon ganz aufgeregt. außerdem muß ich meine nackenmuskulatur trainieren, dass sie nicht schon nach 7 stunden biken schlapp macht und ich zusammen mit moose und euch allen längere strecken angehen kann, denn es ist ja bis 19 uhr hell und das sollte man nutzen.

ich bin echt erstaunt, dass ich keine erkältung davon gertagen habe, normalerweise hätte ich heute tot sein müssen.


----------



## Schnucki (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub ich spinne!!!!  
na gut, Moose, da mußte nun aber wirklich alleine hin und unser Team vertreten. Wenn ich Dich dann im Fernsehn sehe will ich aber auch eine paar Credits an's Trail-Witch-Project Team auf'm Trikot sehn oder auch ersatzweise eine kleine Moose mit einem  kleinen Hexenbesen als Maskottchen winkend auf dem Siegertreppchen stehend.    
Nur dann wäre ich besänftigt und heule auch garantiert vorm TV vor Freude mit 
      

was habt ihr denn alle gegen haggis???


Vielleicht sind das bald unsere Sponsoren:






Stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor, wie wir mit unserem Team eingerahmt von schottischen Duddelsackspielern und einem Koch der triumpfahl den Haggis vor uns herträgt, in die erste Startreihe begleitet werden. Bevor wir dann unseren gefürchteten hurly-burly tanzen, unseren kochtopf aufstellen und erst´mal den Wettergott beschwören, er möge den Regen nur auf unsere Konkurrenten herabprasseln lassen. Dann wenige Sekunden später erfolgt der Startschuß. Der hurly-burly erreicht seinen nun seinen Höhepunkt und bevor die anderen überhauptkapieren, was los ist, greifen wir zum berüchtigeten "No Hand two Knees Head to Stone"-Trick und sind schon dem Einheimischen im Windschatten folgend auf und davon.... jeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

da hab ich gerade was extrem unangenehmes gesehen: marys pizza service ( normal ganz gut) pizza oktoberfest knuspriger teig mit köstlicher käse sahne sauce, lebrkäse, sauerkraut und dürrfleisch,  
pizza münchen, pizza classic mit kartoffelscheiben, lyoner und zwiebeln, pah! 
das ganze für 4,90

kein witz www.marys-pizza.de

in münchen müßte es aber fleischwurst heißen, egal 

ich sag nur : sammel dich satt!!!!


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2003)

Zwei Leberkäse streiten. Welcher gewinnt? Der Grobe...


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

...bin gerade  "back from Trail" und habe meine übrig gebliebenen Abfahrtsängste auf den Kirkler Trails erfolgreich verarbeitet, super Bikewetter, so kanns bleiben!!!

Oh Schnucki, das lesen dieses Threads is ja anstrengender als biken, mein Bauch tut schon weh vor lachen  

Übrigens sind bei Mc Donalds gerade Pfalzwochen, da gibts das Pfalzmenue:

MCLeberwurst dazu echte Pfälzer Kartoffeln mit einem würzigen Leberwurstdipp dazu wahlweise als Getränk Weinschorle oder Lebertran. 

Das ganze für sagenhafte drei fuffzich! 

Also 007ike wenn Du keine Lust auf Pizza Oktoberfest hast, nichts wie hin zum grossen M, allerdings würd ich mich vom BurgerKing fernhalten, da gibts nämlich gerade den Haggiswhopper im Angebot als 99er:kotz:


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Ihr seid klasse!

Übrigens habe ich Silvester 1999/2000 (Millenium!!!) in Schottland verbracht, und die haben da auch den Haggis ganz feierlich in den Saal getragen (genau so wie auf dem Bild!).

Schnucki, wegen Olympia: keine Sorge! 
a) sowieso in einer anderen Sportart (Du wirst es erraten haben: auf einem dünnen langen Plastik/ Karbonteil auf dem Wasser sitzen und Kohlefaserlöffel zur Fortbewegung benutzen ...)
b) für Olympia gibt es in meiner "Klasse" nur zwei Plätze, und das werde ich nicht schaffen (obwohl ich vergangene Saison zumindest genauso schnell war wie die Ersatzfrau ...  - mal sehen; ich war diesen Sommer für die WM (Waldmeisterschaft??) qualifiziert, hatte dann aber was besseres zu tun ... MTB! ja!!! Nein, meine Diplomarbeit. Jetzt haben die mir ein neues Boot gekauft - das verpflichtet natürlich. Und dabei habe ich 1997 eigentlich mit dem Rudern aufgehört und wollte letztes Jahr nur die Hochschulmeisterschaften nochmal mitfahren ...).
Alles in allem weder wichtig noch toll!
Medaillen sind nicht wichtig, wichtig ist der Spass dabei!
Nette Leute, Herausforderungen, Natur ... .
Rudern ist eigentlich ein Witz. Knallhartes Training jeden Tag, Schmerzen, Leiden und keine Sau interessiert sich dafür (nicht einmal ich!!!)

In diesem Sinne "Trail Witches and Friends" wir kommen!!!
Yippieh


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

wer findet mich auf diesem Bild? 

Tip: ich bin sogar kleiner als die Chinesinnen!

... oder auf diesem hier 

das war dann Spass (Hochschulmeisterschaft)


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

...und ich hab dich gefunden!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

... Ein Fan!!!!

Ehrlich gesagt ist es fast interessanter, Farbe trocknen zu sehen als sich ein Ruderrennen anzuschauen! Von aussen sieht es einfach nach NICHTS aus, und dabei ist es sooooo anstrengend.

Ja, Schnucki, im Frühjahr bin ich dann auch mal in Kölle zum Rudern ... .  gääääähn


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

na komm, das geht anderen Sportarten doch auch so, oder haste schonmal ne Liveübertragung von einem MTB Marathon gesehen?
Ich finde auch, wie Du schon gesagt hast, "wichtig ist der Spass dabei"... und wenn Du in deiner Sportart erfolgreich bist, erhöht das den Spassfaktor imho erheblich.


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

MTB-Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2003)

und noch ein Fan!!!

ich habe Dich auch entdeckt, aber was mir als erste
aufgefallen ist warum habt Ihr denn nie Schuhe an sind
die Boote wirklich so teuer 
Bei der nächsten Siegerehrung sagst Du uns bitte
Bescheid dann bringen wir dir ein paar Schuhe vorbei ihr
kriegt ja ganz nasse Füße, außerdem sind wir froh, wenn
wir Dir mal was borgen können wo Du uns immer so 
gut versorgst


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

genau, scotty was hältst Du davon, wenn wir als männliche Cheerleadertruppe bei Ruderevents auftreten?


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Die Schuhe mussten wir ausziehen, wegen dem Teppich (ich weiss: wegen des Teppichs)!!! Nein, die Chinesinnen hatten keine und da haben die Holländerinnen und wir uns eben solidarisch erklärt ...!

Naja, die WM nächstes Jahr ist in Banyoles Espana! Ende Juli!!!
Wer hat Zeit und Lust? 

.... hahahahahhahahahha!!!

Wenn ich mein Boot nicht SAARWARS nennen darf, dann höre ich sowieso gleich wieder auf!


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2003)

*why not*


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

> Naja, die WM nächstes Jahr ist in Banyoles Espana! Ende Juli!!!



Da wollt ich schon immer mal hin, scotty mach die PomPoms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 klar


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Und dann schauen wir mal, ob man da auch biken kann!!!
Bisher bin ich in Spanien nur Strasse gefahren (auch mit dem MTB!). 
Einmal Costa Brava entlang, von Grenze Frankreich bis nach Barcelona (ohne Karte, an einem Tag = 300km). War dann so müde, dass ich mich am Strand von Barcelona schlafen gelegt habe, naja, der Rest ist Geschichte ... - aber mein Bike haben sie nicht gekriegt, das habe ich verteidigt!!!
Dann vor zwei Jahren Andalucien und bis Gibraltar runter. Da war es so windig, dass ich mich an der Leitplanke einer Strasse festhalten musste!!! (Es gibt Beweisfotos!). 
Spanien ist nicht mein Radfahrer-Traumland! Es besteht zwar Helmpflicht (!!! in Spanien!!!), aber das ist bei den Autofahrern auch nötig! Ausserdem darf man nicht mit Anhänger fahren  ...
Norway rules ... und die "Outer Hebrides" sind auch schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

mit spanien werde ich demnächst mehr erfahren. ein freund von mir macht dort gerade ein auslandsemester, oder zwei......?
naja und er hat sein bike natürlich mit und dann lernt er alle tollen  trails kennen usw..... und dann wissen wir ob es sich wirklich lohnt.

übrigens war ich auch 1999/2000 silvester in schottland und zwar in toumintoul, spyside. war ein tolles fest, so mit den ganzen schotten  (sollte mal kurz whisky sein), bei uns gab es keinen haggis, aber ein bonefire, da haben sie tagelang alle toten tiere am straßengraben gesammelt und dann verbrannt (es gibt dort unmengen von kaninchen, überall, echt, und schafe)
also schottland per bike würde micht echt reizen, super landschaft! 

ich war gerade im fitnesstudio und bin super enttäuscht, hab da so ein standart training bekommen, trotz fragebogen und meiner ziele, ich hoffe das ändert sich ganz schnell. und der oberhammer zum spinning gab es nicht genug bikes!     

nächstes mal muß ich früh da sein! aber so was hasse ich eigendlich, auch das ewige anstehen an den geräten, voll die zeitverschwendung! für eine stunde training braust du 2 stunden zeit, dafür haben wir dann 2,5 stunden sauna gemacht, das war ganz schhön, aber eigendlcih das gegenteil von dem warum ich dort war. naja demnächst der nächste versuch.


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

Schottland per Bike kann ich wirklich wärmstens empfehlen (Regenklamotten mitnehmen!).
Ich war zum Millenium feiern in Aviemore.

Das mit dem Fitness-Studio ist super ärgerlich.
Wenn Du da zwecks Trainingsplan Hilfe brauchst ... ich kenne mich mit Krafttraining ziemlich gut aus.

Die sollen mal noch ein paar Spinning-Bikes kaufen! Sonst gebe ich Dir meine Rolle mal mit, dann kannst Du auf Deinem Jekyll mitfahren!

Sauna ist prima, aber 2.5 Stunden - wuff, da wäre ich dann eine Trockenpflaume.

 Du weisst schon, isotonische Getränke nachfüllen - bloss kein Bier!

Ach ja, meine halbe Familie wohnt auch in Spanien (Mama, Oma und der angeheiratete spanische Teil ... , mein Stiefbruder ist Downhiller!!!)


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

Hey stell mich mal deinem Stiefbruder vor, ich bräucht ein paar Tipps


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer: das kann ich gerne machen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich kein Spanisch spreche und er kein Deutsch. Wir verstehen uns aber grossartig!

Ihr würdet bestimmt auch gut klarkommen: er ist nämlich Mechaniker und begeisterter Schrauber (allerdings eher Motorräder und Autos).


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

Kein Problem, ich zeig einfach meinen Helm und mein Laufrad, dann weiss er schon was ich für Tipps brauche


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

brrrrrrrrrrrrr, ist das kalt und windig.
Mal schauen, wie hoch die Wellen auf der Saar sind.

Der Wetterbericht für diese Woche sieht ja richtig gut aus (zumindest für's Biken). Vielleicht sollten wir vor Samstag schon eine Runde drehen?

Bis später,
Grüsse.


----------



## Christina (14. Oktober 2003)

Hey, Spanien, super Idee, da bin ich auch dabei!   Da ich finde, dass Cheerleading eine typische Männeraufgabe ist , werde ich dann das Transparent mit den Anfeuerungsparolen hochhalten.
Im übrigen scheint die Gegend dort fürs Biken sehr geeignet, da sie sogar die Landschaft biketypisch gestalten, siehe Originalzitat:
"Der See von Banyoles hat die Form eines unregelmässigen Achters und besitzt eine Wasseroberfläche von.....[..]"   
Vielleicht sollte ihnen mal einer sagen, dass Achter meistens unregelmässig auftauchen. Wie man regelmäßige hinbekommt, kann bei Bedarf ja jetzt beim Einheimischen, Moose und 007ike erfragt werden, die das am Samstag ausgetestet haben.


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

... lasst uns doch einfach so nach Spanien fahren!


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

Banyoles2004 

Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich jetzt wirklich rudern gehen muss, denn: "von nichts kommt nichts" ...
 aber es ist doch so kalt und windig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

Hey, ich hoffe, dass meine Achten nicht regelmässig auftreten, sonst wird das nix mit Spanien, obwohl wenn ich mir das so recht überlege, wer hat schon eine Felge in Form eines Spanischen See`s, vieleicht kann ich Die dort als Souvenier verkaufen  

@moose 

ich finde auch, dass wir noch vor Samstag eine Runde drehen sollten , hast Du eine Idee?

BANYOLES 2004
From 27 July to 1 August 2004

There are 286 days left

also hau rein!


----------



## tozzi (14. Oktober 2003)

Hey,
ne Runde vor Samstag ?
Bin selbstverständlich mit dabei !


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir wäre eigentlich Freitag Mittag ganz gut. Evtl. kann sich Christina da auch schon von ihrem Job loseisen, vielleicht noch jemand?
Ich denke ich könnte so ab 14.00 Uhr ...

Übrigens gibt es Hinweise auf *deerks*  Verschwinden ... 
Vielleicht hat Thorsten_F und der Wasgau-Marathon  was damit zu tun?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

So nun erhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass Deerk etwas mit meinem Unfall zu tun hat, ich vermute er hat aus dem, in Texas erlegten Deer L.B. hergestellt, mit den er nun hinterlistige Fallen stellt! 

Freitag, sehr gerne!


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

Es muss deerk gewesen sein. Er arbeitet im Untergrund für das Orga-Team des Wasgau-Marathons (siehe Link). Eigentlich hätte es ja mich treffen sollen, weil ich im Vorfeld bemängelt habe, dass es keine Toiletten in diesem Wohnviertel gab - das Orga-team lässt ja anscheinend alle Fahrer die Kritik üben raus nehmen ...  und da ich als Reiseleitung ja oft vorne weg fahre ist an meiner Stelle der arme EINHEIMISCHE zu Fall gebracht worden - schrecklich!!
Und das arme deer das als Leberwurst in der Pfalz enden muss - grausam!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

NEIN ICH WURDE OPFER EINER VERWECHSLUNG !!!
Ich wusste, dass würde MIR irgendwann passieren


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

... wir sehen uns ja auch irgendwie so ... ähnlich ... !?


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

na ja, sagen wir mal, wir fahren beide ein schwarzes Bike  
Ich denke wir hatte alle Glück, denn ich möchte nicht bei ThomasF im Keller enden und evtl. zu L.B. verarbeitet werden und schon gar nicht von Deerk, den der alte Sadist, lässt sich bei solchen Sachen ja bekanntlich Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

ja, ich fürchte, in der Pfalz passieren schreckliche Dinge...


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

deerk war's!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

AaRrGgHh


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

Voll brutal:






Deerk Lektor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## 007ike (14. Oktober 2003)

meine güte habt ihr zeit!      

ich kann es gar nicht glauben, aber mir tut jetzt der bauch weh! 


mir kam das alles beim marathon schon komisch vor. man hält uns mit gewalt vom ersten startblock fern, dann müssen wir vom ende des 2. starten, umd immer wenn jemand anfangen wollte wie wild die anderen teilnehmer zu überholen, wurden wir durch seltsame technische pannen gebremst. erst die hs 33, die nicht richtig saß, dann ein tacho, der gesponnen hat, dann die kette von moose, wobei mich hier ein besonderer verdacht quält: wer hat die tube von mooses kettenfett mit leberwurst vom deer gefüllt? nur so kann ich mir auch die probleme damit erklären!  genau! so war´s!
ja und dann diese zufälligen staus an den single trails und dann, als uns nichts mehr halten konnte, so zu sagen als trio infernale, passierte es, eine mit leberwurst vom deer bestrichene wurzel und das unausweichliche begann!
einheimischer´s fahrkünsten zur folge ist nicht mehr passiert wie ein wenig flurschaden.
und wenn ich mir das jetzt genau überlege, ja, genau, das bike von einheimischer hatte ganau den winkel zu dem geheimen keller des veranstalters eingeschlagen, es lag ja schon fast drinn......
um himmels willen, vor welch bösem übel wir hier versch........

ich mag garn nicht weiter denken.... oh weh oh weh...


das nächste mal haltet euch bitte bei sooooooo einer perfekten veranstaltung mit kritik zurück!


----------



## vega970 (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

hallo Moose 

ich bin im Urlaubsstress

mein Sohn und ich sind  die 75 km gefahren

Kollege Alois  die 110 km

näheres bei der nächsten Ausfahrt

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hi
> 
> hallo Moose
> ...



Schön,
war jedenfalls eine feine Sache und ein super Saison-Abschluss.
Das muss ich auch wieder hin ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

Skandal!!! Mir wurde gerade in meiner Videothek folgendes Video unter der Ladentheke angeboten:




... sowas abartiges echt!!!


----------



## 007ike (14. Oktober 2003)

gibt´s das auch als dvd?


----------



## 007ike (14. Oktober 2003)

@ moose, freue mich schon morgen auf den letzten test


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer: Lass uns mal einen Video-Abend bei Dir machen - das muss ich sehen. Vergiss aber die Wolldecke nicht, damit ich mich ggf. drunter verstecken kann, wenn es zu gruselig wird ...

@007ike: HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA!
Das sieht ja aus wie Du!!!

Alles wird gut!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2003)

@moose

kannst gerne zum Video schauen vorbeikommen, allerdings schau ich so brutale Filme nicht, da kann ich hinterher nie schlafen, ich hab uns aber schon was nettes rausgesucht:





Der ist Jugendfrei!!!


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2003)

Was gibts da zu lachen, das ist ein Klassiker!!!


----------



## Schnucki (15. Oktober 2003)

*Stopp!!!! 
Ich kann nicht mehr....ich kriege keine Luft mehr...ich spüre meinen Bauch nimmer!!!!*

Dieser Forumsthread wird ab sofort geschlossen.... Er gefährdet im höchstem Maße die Gesundheit aller Forumsmitglieder:

Es sind schon die ersten Einlieferungen in die örtlichen Kranken- sowie Irrenanstalten gemeldet worden. Der Zustand der Patienten ist besorgniserregend und (leider) stabil. Alle Untersuchungen auf illegale Rauschmittel waren negativ. Es konnten lediglich Restspuren von Zitronentee, Leberwurstborten und Kuchen im Magen festgestellt werden.

Nach Angaben der Betroffenen soll es sich dabei um die Verpflegung während eine MTB-Marathons vom vergangenem Wochenende handeln, der von einem kleinem Dorf am Rande des Naturschutzgebietes Pfälzer Wald startete. Die Ermittlungen gegen die Veranstalter wurden bereits aufgenommen.

Des Weiteren erhärtet sich in diesem Zusammenhang der Verdacht, dass das spurlose Verschwinden eines Bikers ein paar Wochen zuvor auch mit einem der mutmaßlichen Veranstalter dieser Sportveranstaltung in Verbindung steht. 

Die Spur führt ebenfalls in die USA, wo das mysteriöse Verschwinden von dort einheimischen Hirschen gemeldet wird. Nach Insiderangaben wurde anhand von Genanalysen festgestellt, dass vereinzelt Leberwurst Pfälzer Art sichergestellt worden ist, die Restbestände von Innereinen dieser seltenen Tierart enthält. 

Wir halten Sie über die weiteren Ermittlungen zu  diesen mysteriösen Vorfällen auf dem Laufenden und raten dringend bis auf's weitere vom Lesen dieses Threads ab!!!!


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

... WAS!?!?!?
Die Pfälzer Leberwurst war gepanscht???
Mit US-Produkten??
Seid Ihr sicher, dass da nicht auch Öl mit drin war, oder Massenvernichtungsmittel???


----------



## Lebowski (16. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer

Ich habe mir mal Deine Konstruktion angeschaut...

Merke: Wenn das Geläut erstmal an der Mutter hängt
kannst Du beruhigt den Geburtstag Deiner besseren
Hälfte vergessen. Tut dann eh nicht mehr Not.....

Ich würde an dieser Stelle keine Experimente machen.

Vielleicht ist es ja eine Sollbruchstelle die schlimmeres
bei einem Sturz verhindern soll. Sozusagen im Falle eines
Falles....

Nur so...

PS: SuperMario war mir als Name zu öd. Lebowski ist
viel öder !


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## scotty23 (16. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Lebowski öd  ist dann weiß ichs auch nicht 

Das sagt Google dazu:

der faule, kiffende, bowlende Nichtsnutz Dude Lebowski schlägt
sich mit einer derartigen Coolness durchs Leben  

in deinem Falle müßte es dann wohl heißen

der bikende, faule, kiffende, bowlende Nichtsnutz Dude Lebowski schlägt 
sich mit einer derartigen Coolness durchs Leben  



Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

@Lebowski

erstmal Hallo und wilkommen im Forum.
Ich teile deine Bedenken und hab mittlerweile auch schon eine Neuanschaffung diesbezüglich eingeplant. Den reparierten Slr werde ich dann an mein "Stadtrad" verbannen wo er keinen großen Belastungen standhalten muss, es kann natürlich sein, dass meine Konstruktion auch halten würde, allerdings ist mir Carbon sowieso suspekt und erst recht wenn schon mal was davon abgebrochen ist. Aber Sollbruchstelle war das Sicherlich nicht, wenns blöd gelaufen wäre hät ich das Satteluntergestell im Rücken oder sonst wo stecken gehabt  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Lebowski (16. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich nicht zu faul bin und mein Rad repariert bekomme
werde ich Euch am Samstag auf unserer Hausstrecke 
begleiten. 

Ich futtere auch schon wie blöd Magnesium....


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Hey, Lebowski: überteib' es nicht mit dem Magnesium, das wirkt nämlich ganz schön durchschlagend.
Ausserdem ist es nicht nur das Magnesium, das Deinen Waden fehlt. Versuch's mal mit Kalzium (Quark, Milch, Joghurt) und Kalium (O-Saft, Bananen). Das ganze oral, nicht zum Draufschmieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowski (16. Oktober 2003)

Werde mir nur noch Bananen-Quark-Sonnenblumenkern Milchshakes machen.... ;-)
Dann wird's schon wieder. Habe ja gestern 10 km
Kinderwagen geschoben und keinen Wadenkrampf
gekriegt - das gibt mir Hoffnung!

Wenn ich den blauen Himmel sehe könnte ich schreien!
Bis ich hier rauskomme ist wieder Schluss mit Sonne....


----------



## scotty23 (16. Oktober 2003)

Geht mir auch so.... 

Ich mache einfach die Rollos runter
und Licht an.... dann gehts


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

stimmt, das Wetter ist top, werde deshalb in 10 Minuten nach Hause fahren, schönen Tag noch


----------



## Pandur (17. Oktober 2003)

Lebowski braucht doch kein Magnesium.
Trinke einfach einen White Russian
(Ey, haste Kahlua da? - ich lach mich scheckig)


----------

